# ***OFFICIAL*** - Chuck Liddell vs. Keith Jardine DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Conduct all discussion on Chuck Liddell vs. Keith Jardine in HERE, ALL other threads *WILL BE DELETED*.

- *T.B.*


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Chuck by murder.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

Honestly Keith is a good fighter a good B level but Chuck is an A fighter who is just going to rip apart Keith Jardine.

Chuck by knockout 1.15 mins first round


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

I think is going to be an awesome fight. I dont how long keith is going to last. I think a ko in the last min of rd 1 or extremely fast possibly in the first min. That is my prediction. First min or last..cant wait baby! WAR CHUCK!!


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Jardine is excited to fight chuck, which just goes to show how insane the dude is.
He's gonna get his ass handed to him.


----------



## l3ft3lbow (Sep 18, 2007)

You heard it here first. Jardine, 2nd round by lucky punch.

(Yeah, I like rooting for the underdog.)


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

this fight is pretty one sided but dont count out jardines punching power he can bang no doubt but i still see chuck by ko late in round 1


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Chuck by 2nd round TKO

On a side note, I know this was probably discussed numerous times, but I never saw anyone talking about it. I was watching the countdown and noticed that Houston Alexander landed an illegal knee to the head while Jardine was still considered down. I know Jardine was out of it and would have lost anyways, but an illegal blow is an illegal blow. It about 2:19 into this vido...

Video UFC 76 : Knockout Preview - Liddell, Jardine, D, Sanchez - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## Sidd (Aug 8, 2007)

Rampage 1:34 in the first round by capping both them *******. yeye go street crimes!

In all honesty though, Chuck has got this in the bag. The only speculation that would come is that we haven't got to see Chuck fight in awhile and may have forgotten how much of a ******* animal he is. 

Chuck TKO middle of 2nd round.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

l3ft3lbow said:


> You heard it here first. Jardine, 2nd round by lucky punch.
> (Yeah, I like rooting for the underdog.)


At least you have him winning by lucky punch :laugh:



Wise said:


> Chuck by murder.


what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Chuck by KO in the first round.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Chuck by 2nd round TKO
> 
> On a side note, I know this was probably discussed numerous times, but I never saw anyone talking about it. I was watching the countdown and noticed that Houston Alexander landed an illegal knee to the head while Jardine was still considered down. I know Jardine was out of it and would have lost anyways, but an illegal blow is an illegal blow. It about 2:19 into this vido...
> 
> Video UFC 76 : Knockout Preview - Liddell, Jardine, D, Sanchez - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


I'm pretty sure that they found out the knee actually hit Jardines shoulder, its just the angle made it seem like his face.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I see Chuck knocking Jardine's billy goat beard off of his face in the first round.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I find it amazing though how back when Chuck was still champ and it was rumored that Jardine was going to be his next opponent everyone except a few people gave him a chance (I was included), but now that Chuck as been KO'd by Rampage and Jardine KO'd Forest a LOT more people are going for him. It's still pretty one sided, but he is getting a lot more credit now for some reason. I still think Liddell is going to win, but I always thought that Jardine had a chance at pulling off the upset. Chuck is still Chuck and I'm pretty sure this fight will end up the same way most of Chuck's fights end.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

Wise said:


> Chuck by murder.


couldnt agree more.

i think its gonna start slow, as jardine may not be dumb enough to run straight to chuck. 
it can only end one way.
chuck. 1st round KO.
immediately followed by that thing he does, with the arms and the running in circles. oh chuck.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I really can't bet against Chuck on this one. There's a reason he's Chuck Liddell, and that reason is he's made a living out of knocking dudes out. Jardine is good, and I'll admit he's a big and scary looking dude, but Chuck has the experience, standup, and takedown defense. If Jardine wins I'll be very, very surprised. It's not out of the question with as hard as he hits, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Jardine looked a lot bigger than Chuck at the weigh-in's today. Not saying that will have a factor in the fight, I just didn't realize he was that big.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Jardine looked a lot bigger than Chuck at the weigh-in's today. Not saying that will have a factor in the fight, I just didn't realize he was that big.


Chuck will bulk up when he rehydrates. Tomorrow he ought to be looking much bigger. Bigger than Jardine, don't know, but a lot bigger than weigh ins.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Jardine wins this fight TKO in first round.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> Jardine wins this fight TKO in first round.


Can't agree with that, but that's a cool screen name you got there. raise01:
(cept you misspelled his name, it is spelled Chow Yun-Fat)


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

l3ft3lbow said:


> You heard it here first. Jardine, 2nd round by lucky punch.
> 
> (Yeah, I like rooting for the underdog.)


No such thing as a lucky punch.


----------



## Chuck LiddeII (May 27, 2007)

I was disappointed to see that Chuck Liddell still had a belly. I thought he was going to train harder this time. He really needs to get a reality check and stop living the high life.

None the less, Chuck Liddell by k.o round 1, 2:15.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

People, please stop being so picky about Liddell's gut. I will admit there have been a couple (1 or 2) times where his belly looked literally fat. But just because the guy doesn't have a ripped 6-pack it has absolutely no bearing whatsoever on his fight. None. 

You get a 6-pack by doing sit-ups and crunches, they are just a few of the dozens and dozens of muscles you have in your abdomen/core. Having a 6-pack is only good for picking up chics, it is not a sign of how strong a person is or how well they will perform. 

Chuck's training regime has involved a great deal of core exercise for as long as I remember. Most of Chuck's incredible knockout power and takedown defense exists because of that gut you see. All the muscles UNDERNEATH the abs are strong and bulky, because he works his core more than most other fighter. Bottom line is most of that gut is muscle and there has only been 1 or 2 occassions where there has been a noticable amount of fat but that still means nothing because the muscle is still there. Without the gut Chuck would lack KO power, and wouldn't have that knack for being able to spring back to his feet if he gets put on his back.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If Jardine lasts longer than the first round I think he can win, both guys have that odd fight style and I think Jardines chin might be good enough to bang with chuck so when he gets KO'd in the first 10 seconds of the fight Im sure Ill get a bunch of shit lol. 

I have to go with the Iceman, but Im rooting for Jardine. Like I said if chuck lets him hang around past the first round then keith could become real dangerous in the second.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You know,

After catching the UFC 76 countdown last night...I've gained a bit more interest in this fight. Before, I wasn't too pumped for this one, I was just looking forward to Diego vs. Fitch, and Shogun vs. Griffin. Now though, the more they previewed it...and built it up, I guess I bought into the hype, because I am looking forward to this brawl. Two big ass LHW's (that only wanna use their ground games as a LAST RESORT), standing in front of each other, just BANGIN'....putting leather on each other's skulls - until someone falls on their ass. 

We know Jardine will use the leg kicks for sure, but don't forget that Chuck has a nice kicking game as well. Now, that I'm more hyped up for this fight, plus we have Diego/Fitch, Shogun/Forrest, Ty-Griff/Tavares, and Machida/KazNak all on the MAIN CARD?!?! Daaaaammmmmmmmnnnn....this is going to be a F-CKIN' FUN PPV. :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Only thing is, Chuck stopped using his legs due to some knee problems so I dont think we will see a lot of kicks from him.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> We know Jardine will use the leg kicks for sure, but don't forget that Chuck has a nice kicking game as well.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
YES, someone finally said it, Chuck has an awesome kicking game, he just has not used it alot because of fighting "grapplers" and being concerned with the takedowns but if he needs to kick he will...DAMN Chucky boy can kick with the best of them :thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup, just ask Babalu.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

The Ice Man ain't got shit on this! Bitch, I got hooves and a slingshot. WL2FU, this is still the best picture I have ever seen! Thanks!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LMAO I forgot all about that pic....damn Satyrs....


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

*Chuck Will Prevail*

And own that queen of mean quief jardine that turd is gonna stand in the box with chuck and get himself ko 45000 on chuck


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

shawnryan said:


> And own that *queen of mean quief jardine *that turd is gonna stand in the box with chuck and get himself ko 45000 on chuck


That made me lol


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Halebop said:


> The Ice Man ain't got shit on this! Bitch, I got hooves and a slingshot. WL2FU, this is still the best picture I have ever seen! Thanks!


Damn, Chuck looks to be in deep trouble


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

i thought was pretty funny 2


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

*Queen Of Mean Quief Jardine*

Haha Is Gonna Lose


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

Duck the **** man Dumbdile is going to get koed in the 2nd round. You heard it first here folks.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Mike Goldberg: "Joe, is it possible that Jardine can stay on the outside and pelt the Iceman with stones. I mean, he has been working the left hook and the sling shot.

Joe: IIIIII ugh...I dunno but their BJJ is great. What Chuck wants to do here is avoid the fire balls Jardine is going to shoot from the slingshot. He is going to have to get in close and nuzzle the fur on the Sytars legs and then BAAAM! EEEW! Counter punch landed. The Sytar is trying to reload his slingshot but EEEEEWWWWW... Chuck Liddell landed, KO! The Iceman is back, look at those hooves twitching!"

Mike Goldberg: WOW! We have seen some fights here tonight! I am loud. I don't add much but I am lovable. I stand too close to Joe at the beginning of each PPV. Good Night!


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

UraRenge said:


> Duck the **** man Dumbdile is going to get koed in the 2nd round. You heard it first here folks.


I hope your not betting your life savings on that. You will be a broke mf by the end of the night.


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

I bet 8,ooo$ dollars for Jardine, and the point spread would make me some serious money. Hopefully he can pull it off.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

It's q-u-e-a-f, genious. All you accomplished here is to misspell the word quiet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

UraRenge said:


> I bet 8,ooo$ dollars for Jardine, and the point spread would make me some serious money. Hopefully he can pull it off.


You seriously bet $8000 on Jardine? What sports book took that bet?


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Chuck should win this but I'm not counting out Keith. He does have knockout power. Sure, not as much as Chuck but if Keith can land a punch or two Liddell could go down. You never know what's gonna happen in a fight anymore.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

NCK said:


> Chuck should win this but I'm not counting out Keith. He does have knockout power. Sure, not as much as Chuck but if Keith can land a punch or two Liddell could go down. You never know what's gonna happen in a fight anymore.


That is true. But also Chuck got embarassed in his last outing. Jardine did too but his isn't on the same level...but he wants to be on the same level. Chuck..maybe he still has it but he sure makes fighting look like a job. I think he's done.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Chuck..maybe he still has it but he sure makes fighting look like a job. I think he's done.


What do you mean by he makes fighting look like a job? You don't think Chuck loves to fight anymore?


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

AnMMAFan said:


> What do you mean by he makes fighting look like a job? You don't think Chuck loves to fight anymore?


Yep, that is exactly what I mean.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Chuck on the comeback after losing his title and Jardine fighting for a higher status. Chuck the powerful striker, Good Kickboxer and Kenpo Karate blackbelt versus Keith “The dean of mean” Jardine who many have said is the most imtinidating figure in the UFC but Chuck isn’t easily shaken and being intimidating won’t save you.

Jardine’s striking is ok but nothing compared to Liddell’s who I think is one of the best in the UFC and he has shown that, If Jardine looks to take this fight to the ground then he will have to be better then Chuck’s takedown defense on the night which many good wrestlers like Tito Ortiz have had a hard time doing that as Ortiz has only gotten one takedown on Chuck in 2 fights(Maybe but I don’t think I am wrong) and Ortiz is a much better Wrestler then Jardine. I think this fight remains standing and Chuck will get the better of it. Knowing chuck even if he may be destroying Jardine he might hold it off to get some extra practice which can backfire but I don’t think it will if he does it in this fight.

Chuck Liddell via KO, Rd 2


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

jon fitch is only underrated b/c nobody realizes he's the wolfman awoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Sanchez who lost to Koscheck in his last fight in a very disappointing way hopefully will come back strong and standing across the octagon will be the very underrated Jon Fitch. He fighters records now stand at 17-1(Sanchez) coming off a lose and 14-2(fitch) coming off a 13 fight winning streak.
> 
> This will be a grind and a clash of similar gameplans.
> 
> Diego Sanchez via Decision.


There is a thread for Sanchez/Fitch debates.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

slapshot said:


> There is a thread for Sanchez/Fitch debates.


Read my post again, I posted in the wrong thread(I had both open at once)


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

Halebop said:



> You seriously bet $8000 on Jardine? What sports book took that bet?


Yup put 2 months worth of payon jardine, hopefully it will bring in some cash for me.


----------



## tvn4eva (Oct 15, 2006)

chuck will win by ko.hes just on a whole different lvl.


----------



## EvilPrime (Jun 20, 2007)

All right Chuck make this quik, Forrest came thru, Sanchez flopped, now it your turn. Jardine is a good fighter but he is not at chucks level. Chuck by KO in the second!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Now. I'm thinking Jardine is going to win. The ufc just guaranteed Silva/Liddell for the upteenth time.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

lidell by KO in the middle of the 1st....why not, lol


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey man, people said Shogun in the 1st too.

What's up with Forrest and Jardine coming out to bagpipe music? God damn. Does Marcus Davis come out to this? If anyone should come out to this music it's him. At least where a quilt Jardine. That would make him all the more strange. It would go with his monkey stance.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I hate it when people guarantee Liddell/Silva, it won't happen. Jardine via goatee choke.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

yea that was kinda annoying music


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

chuck is heavy handed, and jardine is a awkward SOB, lol...damn chuck got poked in the eye

kieth almost KO'd him there. I'm startin to worry for Chuck, and Houston alexander seems like the dude to get the title shot if he Ko'd Jardine the way he did....

this is not lookin good for Chuck...whats next for him? damn


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

lets go Jardine keep popping chuck iwth that kick.


----------



## BigDaddy13 (Apr 8, 2007)

Would you guys consider Chuck a "one dimensional" fighter?

BD


----------



## tvn4eva (Oct 15, 2006)

jardines sticking in there :thumbsup:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh god I feel like throwing up with all of these leg kicks. That first one at the start of the 3rd sounded SICK.


----------



## bloodletting (Jun 27, 2007)

It looks like it should be Jardine 29-28


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

round 1, round 3 chuck


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

listen to the crowd, sounds like a lot of fans turned on chuck and cheering for jardine more before the decision


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

The look on wandys face was priceless


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Round 1 - Chuck
Round 2 - Jardine
Round 3 - Jardine

Chuck was dropped in round two and Chuck did basically nothing in the third round. Jardine got much more hits in and much more damage done.

That's my look on it.

Wandy looked royally pissed.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sadly, no billy goat beard knocking.

However, we did see some blowhawk knocking.


----------



## livewire42 (Sep 19, 2007)

those leg kicks made the difference in that fight.


----------



## SuperPinger (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow I owe Jardine an apology for my doubt.


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

had jardine winning all the way!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Chuck vs Wanderlei has lost even more luster.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

chuck looked high or somthin, how could u think u won after that fight? If u saw chuck for the first time in that fight, u would think he was just starting in the UFC. Or jardine is just that good, lol...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I knew it the second they announced Chuck will fight Vanderlei if he wins. There's no way this fight can happen, that sealed his fate.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

And now after 10 years of heated debate at www.goateesVSmohawks.com their forums are eerily silent as this discussion has apparently come to a close.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Ridiculous. How the hell was that a split decision? It was unanimous.

Chuck did nothing to stop the leg kicks and got whomped because of it.

He raised his hands and got boo'd and rightfully so. Jardine clearly won the fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> I knew it the second they announced Chuck will fight Vanderlei if he wins. There's no way this fight can happen, that sealed his fate.


This is true. It's like fate never wants this fight to happen, cursing people to endure countless "Who'd win: Wandy or Chuck?" threads on Sherdog. I mean, Sherdog is bad enough....

Jardine does have a pretty swank billy goat beard.

Chuck's blowhawk is something I've never dug.

Meh, I am okay with this.

Good job by Jardine. Legkicks are something Jardine does very well, and he had a smart gameplan.

Chuck, man....I don't know. Hopefully he can get some nice wins before he retires. I've never been a big Chuck fan, but it'd be nice to see him get one more quality win under his belt.

I mean, I respect Liddell as a fighter and enjoy some Liddell fights, but I've never been one to truly call myself a huge Liddell fan. Also, I've never been one to call Chuck overrated, since he holds wins over some really good fighters, has an entertaining style, and is a huge star. Dude deserves all the praise he gets. But, I'm not really that much of a fan.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

props to jardine for the win. Chuck didnt even hurt Jardine (besides that cut). Glad to see Chuck lose.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not really blown away with Jardine. His entire offense was leg kicks with the occasional body shot. Every punch Chuck landed rocked Keith, he could have went in the for the kill at least twice in that fight. UFC loses it's main cash cow.

Vanderlei shaking his head was pretty funny.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Well here's how I see it:

Wanderlei coming off 2 devastating KO losses (to technically 2 smaller fights - he weighed more than Cro Cop in their fight).

Chuck coming off one devastating loss to someone who has already beat him (convincingly) before and got out-struck by someone who was not even in the top 10.

It's still a good match-up but it has lost all of the hype. Pretty much people will see it as two washed-up former champions fighting to see who is the least washed-up. I cringe instead just thinking about it. So disappointing ...


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not taking anything away from Jardine, but do you think that the decision would possibly have been swung Liddell's way had it not been for all the backlash over the Bisbing decision?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Round 1-Chuck 
Round 2-Jardine 

I think you can make a case for Liddell in the 3rd, he had a nice end to it.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Wanderlai looked pissed after it was over...he just wants to fight lidell lol.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe Houston Alexander is a real contender? He dropped Jardine like a sack of potatoes and Liddell struggles with him. If Houston has the stamina he might be worthy of a title shot (after proving himself of course).


----------



## cage of death (Mar 4, 2007)

Goodbye chuck. Jardine totally dominated the fight. Could have made a case for him winning all 3 rounds. The judge that had it for Liddell is on crack.

Liddell was never that great, (he was good dont get me wrong) but now it seems he is on a downward slope. (Granted its been 2 fights)

Cant put Liddell in the cage with Wanderlei now. Dana must be going insane.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I always said the only way I see Jardine winning is by doing lots of leg kicks and lots of quick punches. He did just that tonight. He did some serious leg kicks quickly followed by some hard shots and he backed away avoided Chuck's counter punches. He took a lot of punishment, but dished it out also. I bet against him and I wish I didn't now. I gotta start going with my gut instead of the majority like I have been this whole season. What sucks is I also said Griffin had a good shot also, but I didn't give him as good a chance as I did Jardine lol


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

*Im glad to see Jardine get the win. I saw them both get rocked a few times but nothing too dangerous, there was only one time in the fight that I thought it was over but chuck got his shit back together quick it was close though Jardine almost had it by KO, crazy night.*


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

That was one of the funniest fight I have ever seen. 2 very sloppy kickboxers (especially Jardine). Me and my brother were laughing our asses of the whole fight.


----------



## Wayneraltman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Lol Lol Lol*



Josh3239 said:


> That was one of the funniest fight I have ever seen. 2 very sloppy kickboxers (especially Jardine). Me and my brother were laughing our asses of the whole fight.


Yeah you and your brother would get your asses KICKED by either fighter too. 

WOW that was a great fight, good on Jardine. Wanderlie gets his ass handed to him by Jardine, just like Henderson did..

I am looking forward to Jardine VS Jackson..


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hah, I didn't say they wouldn't. I said they are sloppy.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I noticed Liddell was slower in this fight, and it could be from aging (not to jump on the "Liddell is washed up" bandwagon) since he did have 1 or 2 chances to capitolise and didn't like he probably would have in other situations..


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Still like Chuck but he look'd bad. I also decided after this I'm done puttin' up points. Man I only got one right.


----------



## flm74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Jardine faught a hell of a fight last night, I didn't think Chuck looked particularly bad, I just think Jardine had the perfect approach to the fight. He also has a really freakish style where you don't know what is coming. Like he leans in with his upper body then throws wicked leg kicks. That just doesn't make any sense but he somehow makes it work.


----------



## sypher1019 (Sep 23, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Mike Goldberg: WOW! We have seen some fights here tonight! I am loud. I don't add much but I am lovable. I stand too close to Joe at the beginning of each PPV. Good Night!


LOLOL holy shit man I always say the same damn thing about mike during the PPV....he is always up in Joe's face with that goofy ass stare....wonder what Joe is thinking when he does that shit.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Doubletreemutt said:


> I'm not taking anything away from Jardine, but do you think that the decision would possibly have been swung Liddell's way had it not been for all the backlash over the Bisbing decision?


Not in my opinion. You could argue that they were pretty even on punches or even give Chuck a slight lead there, but Jardine absolutely killed him with leg & body kicks. I lost track of how many clean kicks Jardine landed on Chuck, I haven't seen anything like this since the Rizzo/Couture fight where Rizzo kicked the crap out of Randy's leg.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

^^You also called Shogun to walk thru Forrest....

Lets give props to Jardine for commin in with an excellent gameplan, his kicks were solid and his punchin was quick.

Im quite dissapointed in Chucks performance, he did seem slower than usual, and as said above...did not capitalize on some of the times where he did have Jardine dazed.

Wandy Vs Chucky has lost alot of gloss....and is not gonna be the big pay day that it once was..very dissapointed that I might never get to see this fight.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

i knew jardine would win, i posted it here on mmaforum, ive said it to my friends over and over, WHO has chuck REALLY fought??? babalu? a slowed down pre-retirement couture? Hes a one dimensional fighter who is getting old, he dominated in a class that had no competition in past years and now it finally shows!!!


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

MMAmatt said:


> i knew jardine would win, i posted it here on mmaforum, ive said it to my friends over and over, WHO has chuck REALLY fought??? babalu? a slowed down pre-retirement couture? Hes a one dimensional fighter who is getting old, he dominated in a class that had no competition in past years and now it finally shows!!!


Well than who has Jardine really fought? Prior to this win his only good victory was over Forrest who at the time was still considered an average joe fighter.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Jardine won this fight exactly how I thought you would. I thought his leg kicks weakened chuck and prevented him from doing what he wanted.


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess the only sure-thing now are really drunk girls. Seriously though, Jardine did a great job and just out worked Chuck.


----------



## DannyBoyo (Sep 23, 2007)

Was dissapointing to see Liddell lose again, especially to a guy that got KO'd by Alexander. Throws the whole division into chaos because its hard to pinpoint who the best challenger to Rampage is.


----------



## DiamondDash2k (Mar 4, 2007)

Wayneraltman said:


> I am looking forward to Jardine VS Jackson..


you're looking forward to jardine vs jackson? are you ******* serious. Id rather look at my own bucket of barf and sleep in it. Jardine is worse than barf. If Jardine can get through henderson (maybe rua too if he decides to get his ******* act together and start doing cardio), then they should let him have a title shot, but him beating liddell doesn't warrant a title fight. Did anyone see Jardine's crouching gay monkey style attack against alexander at the beginning... so happy Alexander knocked his stupid ass out. Liddell came off a lost and isn't "the greatest fighter in mma." Like common man... chuck wont even go on the ground to fight..


----------



## jb88ci (Oct 17, 2006)

It's kind of like Chuck walked around the whole third round with his big right cocked back, but didn't have an opportunity to let it go. Jardine out worked him, threw those kicks, which didn't seem to phase chuck, but at lest he was doing something to for the score cards.

I think Silva might just kill Jardine by accident though.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

I am pissed at chuck. This fight drove me crazy. If he would've chassed him in the first he'd have gotten the KO. Not taking anything away from Jardine, he did a great job. But I just can't believe this fight played out this way.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Randy GNP said:


> I am pissed at chuck. This fight drove me crazy. If he would've chassed him in the first he'd have gotten the KO. Not taking anything away from Jardine, he did a great job. But I just can't believe this fight played out this way.


He did chase him and every time Chuck got a good punch in and started to close the distance Jardine would feed him a good stiff punch right back. 

I also think its funny all the people posting after the fact saying OH I CALLLED IT, I KNEW IT WOULD HAPPEN! When most of you didn’t say shit before the fight.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> Well than who has Jardine really fought? Prior to this win his only good victory was over Forrest who at the time was still considered an average joe fighter.


your right, good question jardine hasnt fought the top tier ! but, hes not one dimensional! and that made all the difference in this fight:thumbsup:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Chuck's supposed to be a kickboxer...why didn't he utilize the knees more? I seen him throw one spinning back kick the entire fight. Maybe 1 or 2 more kicks but thats it...

:dunno:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMAmatt said:


> i knew jardine would win, i posted it here on mmaforum, ive said it to my friends over and over, WHO has chuck REALLY fought??? babalu? a slowed down pre-retirement couture? Hes a one dimensional fighter who is getting old, he dominated in a class that had no competition in past years and now it finally shows!!!


LOL your joking right?
He REALLY fought and beat Jeremy Horn
He REALLY fought and beat Alistair Overeem
He REALLY fought and beat Vitor Belfort
He REALLY fought and beat Kevin Randleman
He REALLY fought and beat Jeff Monson
He REALLY fought and beat Renato Sobral x 2
He REALLY fought and beat Tito Ortiz x 2

They must have all been cans right? sorry but you obviously are a new fan to MMA and might need to brush up on your fight history. I don’t think chuck is the best but he is one of the best in his weight class.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Chuck's supposed to be a kickboxer...why didn't he utilize the knees more? I seen him throw one spinning back kick the entire fight. Maybe 1 or 2 more kicks but thats it...
> 
> :dunno:


He stated in a interview his knees have been problematic but I really think they are worse than he lets off, I haven’t seen him throw kicks well in the last 12 months. He did say they felt better and he would be kicking more in the Jardine fight but he kicked like what 3 times?


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck Liddell is washed up and needs to hang it up.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

2 losses in a row means you should retire? So do you also believe fighters like Josh Barnett, Randy Couture, Wanderlei Silva, Mirko Cro Cop, etc should have retired?


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Josh3239 said:


> 2 losses in a row means you should retire? So do you also believe fighters like Josh Barnett, Randy Couture, Wanderlei Silva, Mirko Cro Cop, etc should have retired?


Pretty much. Wasn't that the UFC policy back in the day, 2 losses and you're out of the UFC? Whatever happened to that?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I dont think Chuck should retire, I think Chuck needs to focus his head is clearly not in the game anymore.

He wouldnt even look Jardine in the eye at the staredown.

Man, I'm soo glad Jardines cockiness didnt get the better of him in that fight.


----------



## AnMMAFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Man, I'm soo glad Jardines cockiness didnt get the better of him in that fight.


Yeah it didn't get the better of him, but Jardine was cocky. Notice how when Chuck would back up Jardine would make "come on, fight" motions with his hands, but then Jardine backed up more than Chuck did, over the whole fight. :confused02:

Not a big Jardine fan, sorry to see Chuck lose again, but he just didn't bring it to Jardine. Wonder where Chuck goes from here. :dunno:


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

slapshot said:


> LOL your joking right?
> He REALLY fought and beat Jeremy Horn
> He REALLY fought and beat Alistair Overeem
> He REALLY fought and beat Vitor Belfort
> ...


Hey Slapshot, you forgot to put the "slowed-down pre-retirement Couture" that just happens to be the Heavyweight Champ right now. Oh yeah, and he did knock him out 2x. Just wanted to throw that one out there.


----------



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not a huge Chuck Fan but he definatly did not being his game the last 2 fights. It looks like his head is not in the game. Chuck will rebound.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

helix2301 said:


> I am not a huge Chuck Fan but he definatly did not being his game the last 2 fights. It looks like his head is not in the game. Chuck will rebound.


I dont know if thats the case. His head may not have been in the game but I think it was just a case of Jardine executing a good gameplan and being able to withstand Chucks shots. Because lets be honest Chucks relied on his shots to land and put people to sleep forever without that he doesnt have much.

I dont think hell bounce back either. MMA has passed Chuck by and hes just too one dimensional anymore. Fighters have gotten smarter and good gameplans are required in most fights now. Chuck is not a planner and hes easy to plan for since hes one dimensional. Add that to how old he is and it looks like Chucks days of being succesful in mma are over.


----------

